# [ICONV] se vautre sur ¤  pour man

## nemo13

Bonsoir ,

Contexte : ma machine est en théorie "Full utf8" mais j'ai toujours des blèmes  :Crying or Very sad: 

pour faire suite à la proposition de MickTux ici j'ai modifié la page man d'unicode de la manière suivante :

```
 gunzip /usr/share/man/fr/man7/unicode.7.gz

nano -w /usr/share/man/fr/man7/unicode.7        -------------------> insertion de divers caractères en utf8

gzip /usr/share/man/fr/man7/unicode.7
```

puis je lançais

```
man /usr/share/man/fr/man7/unicode.7.gz

ou mon super

llfm /usr/share/man/fr/man7/unicode.7.gz
```

les résultats furent les suivants :

........................avec la page man d'unicode "normale"

man donne *Quote:*   

> NOM
> 
>        Unicode - Le jeu de caractA"res universel.
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> ...

 

Il se rate sur les accents " è é " etc ..

ma bidouille donne: *Quote:*   

> NOM
> 
>        Unicode - Le jeu de caractères universel.
> 
> DESCRIPTION
> ...

 

normal quoi   :Wink: 

le but du jeux étant de voir ce que donnerait la présence du caractère ¤; cela a donné  :

avec man :

```
NOM

       Unicode - Le jeu de caractA"res universel.a~

DESCRIPTION

       Le  standard international ISO 10646 dA(C)finit
```

le symbole ¤ devient a~ mais man ne plante pas 

ma bidouille :

```
NOM

       Unicode - Le jeu de caractères universel.
```

mais n'affiche pas la suite et donne le message d'erreur suivant :

```
iconv: illegal input sequence at position 1528
```

.comme le "coeur" de toutes les adaptations pour man est :

```
iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-1
```

c'est à priori rapé car 8859-1 ne supporte pas le caractère ¤!

mon raisonnement est-il juste ??

(demain j'essaye la conversion iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-15 )là j'ai sommeil   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Mickael

Salut nemo13, ou plutôt Bonsoir,

je viens de tester ceci :

```
NROFF iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-15 | /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc
```

j'ai juste rajouté le "5" dans iso. suivi d'un 

```
man unicode
```

. Tout à l'air de rouler....mais bon il est 00h00, alors si quelqu'un peut confirmer, ou bien me renseigner sur une page man qui contient des caractères en latin9 et/ou utf8, je pourrai alors éprouver cette solution.

Merci et Bonne nuit.

PS : j'ai pas rajouté les caractères à la con dans la page man, donc mon analyse ne vaut rien. Copie à revoir.

----------

## nemo13

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : j'ai pas rajouté les caractères à la con dans la page man, donc mon analyse ne vaut rien. Copie à revoir.

 

Ce n'est pas des caractères à la con, c'est le symbole "EURO" et ce qui est très bizarre c'est que j'utilise en ce moment le migro de ma fille ( un vieux truc en win 98 ) ben là, le symbole   , que je vois comme "EURO" sur mon micro , il devient un espèce de petit carré avec des traits en diagonale !

C'est vaudoo tout çà !

Pour le fichier man , j'ai ris la page man d'unicode car un file -iz de cette page dit : charset=utf8

donc c'est un bon cobaye!

A+

----------

## Mickael

Salut nemo13,

Bon une bonne page man : man latin9, pour ma dernière proposition cela ne fonctionne pas avec les caractère latin9 (fin de cette page avec un tableau qui liste les symboles latin9). Je vais retenter avec la première version de la ligne nroff et je compléterai ma réponse.

Bon c'est confirmé : ça marche pas avec les caractères spécifiques à latin9, avec ou sans la modif de iso.8859.1 à 15  dans la ligne NROFF de man.conf.

EDIT : je confime c'est rapé.  *Quote:*   

> c'est à priori rapé car 8859-1 ne supporte pas le caractère ¤! 

  un man mplayer par complètement en sucette...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## nemo13

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (demain j'essaye la conversion iconv -f utf-8 -t iso-8859-15 )là j'ai sommeil

 

demi-bonne nouvelle ,

en mettant t iso-8859-15 dans ma bidouille llfm :

iconv ne se plante plus 

mais le symbole ¤ (Euro ) s'affiche comme un espèce de petit carré

Comme on dit : en progrès mais doit mieux faire !

----------

## nemo13

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon une bonne page man : man latin9, pour ma dernière proposition cela ne fonctionne pas avec les caractère latin9 (fin de cette page avec un tableau qui liste les symboles latin9). Je vais retenter avec la première version de la ligne nroff et je compléterai ma réponse.
> 
> 

 

Bonsoir MickTux,

Pour la page man latin9 ( et à prioti pour toutes les pages encodées utf8 ) j'ai la Grouik-Soluce :  :Laughing:   :Cool:   :Confused: 

```
zcat  /usr/share/man/fr/man7/iso_8859-15.7.gz |less
```

ce qui est marrant :

```
less /usr/share/man/fr/man7/iso_8859-15.7.gz
```

 te pourrit les accents !

donc il vaut mieux passer par zcat d'abord puis filer le tout à less !!

A+

----------

## Mickael

Merci je teste cela dès que possible.

A +, bonne nuit

----------

